# 09 420 question



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Does the oil change light come on on the 09 Honda 420 at 100 miles??:thinking:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine did on my 500 Foreman.

Then again 2 days ago at 700.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea, mine came on the first time at 100mi.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

mine has its days where itll come and go


----------

